# Fresh........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 29, 2020)

Out of the mold and ready to knock off the corners, mill the ends square, turn, sand and polish.


----------



## Monty (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mark james (Jul 29, 2020)

looking nice!


----------

